# FuzzyFuzzyFuzzyLogix cumple 3 'thou !!!



## EmilyD

Estmado _FuzzyLogix,
_
Parece que hay pocos miembros presente (o despierto) en este momento...

*C O N G R A T U L A T I O N S      O N   YOUR  T H R E E    T H O U S A N D T H 

P O S T  (ok, at this moment you have 3001)  !   !   !

Dear Moderators,  if I have goofed (who Me??) please attach this to any existing/relevant thread.  Thanks as always.

Fuzzy Logic, that's a lot of potatoes )) under the bridge!!

Best wishes and many thanks,  Nomi


*


----------



## Eva Maria

My dear Fuzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzy!

Esta vez nuestra querida Nomi me ha ganado la carrera por varias cabezas! 

What would I do without you at the forum, baby? Siempre estás ahí, tan superactivo, amable y gracioso!

You must promise us a 1000 more of your genuinely personal posts!

Petons/Besos/Kisses (todos los que quieras!)

EM


----------



## fuzzzylogix

EmilyD said:


> Estmado _FuzzyLogix,_
> 
> Parece que hay pocos miembros presente (o despierto) en este momento...
> 
> *C O N G R A T U L A T I O N S O N YOUR T H R E E T H O U S A N D T H **
> 
> P O S T (ok, at this moment you have 3001) ! ! !
> 
> Dear Moderators, if I have goofed (who Me??) please attach this to any existing/relevant thread. Thanks as always.
> 
> Fuzzy Logic, that's a lot of potatoes )) under the bridge!!
> 
> Best wishes and many thanks, Nomi
> *


 
Nomi,
Thanks so much for the greeting. Truth is, you're not the only one who's asleep. I've got the Monday morning blues wishing it was Friday all over again and dreading the week ahead.

Big kiss and keep those emails coming....


----------



## fuzzzylogix

Eva Maria said:


> My dear Fuzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzy!
> 
> Esta vez nuestra querida Nomi me ha ganado la carrera por varias cabezas!
> 
> What would I do without you at the forum, baby? Siempre estás ahí, tan superactivo, amable y gracioso!
> 
> You must promise us a 1000 more of your genuinely personal posts!
> 
> Petons/Besos/Kisses (todos los que quieras!)
> 
> EM


 
Eva sweetie...
My partner in crime! Interchanging posts and threads with you makes this forum a fun place and worthwhile visiting.

Here's looking forward to another 3000 insighful posts with you.
Big hug and kisses


----------



## gotitadeleche

Congratulations Fuzzzy! Keep 'em coming! I look forward to your next 1000 contributions!


----------



## Tampiqueña

Congratulations Fuzzzylogix!

And thank you for your generosity and wisdom!

Han sido muchas las veces que he recibido tu ayuda, gracias por compartir tus conocimientos con todos nosotros.

Un abrazo,

Beatriz (Tampiqueña)


----------



## ERASMO_GALENO

¡Hola!

¡Me sumo a las _*fuzzzlicitaciones*_!  Felicitaciones por las más de 3000 veces que le has dedicado tu atención y esmero a los foros, Fuzzy. ¡Adelante!

Atentamente,


----------



## fuzzzylogix

gotitadeleche said:


> Congratulations Fuzzzy! Keep 'em coming! I look forward to your next 1000 contributions!


 
Hey...thanks a lot Gotita de Leche from deep in the heart of Texas where the heart of rock and roll is still beating! I appreciate the greeting.



Tampiqueña said:


> Congratulations Fuzzzylogix!
> 
> And thank you for your generosity and wisdom!
> 
> Han sido muchas las veces que he recibido tu ayuda, gracias por compartir tus conocimientos con todos nosotros.
> 
> Un abrazo,
> 
> Beatriz (Tampiqueña)


 
Beatriz...(así se llama mi prima), pues sí, son muchas las veces que hemos intercambiado opiniones y para mí ha sido un placer poderte ayudar del mismo modo que tú me ayudas a mí.

Muchas gracias por la felicitación.



ERASMO_GALENO said:


> ¡Hola!
> 
> ¡Me sumo a las _*fuzzzlicitaciones*_!  Felicitaciones por las más de 3000 veces que le has dedicado tu atención y esmero a los foros, Fuzzy. ¡Adelante!
> 
> Atentamente,


 
Erasmo Galeno, contigo también he compartido threads y posts divertidos. Espero seguir compartiendo este espacio contigo durante mucho tiempo. Muchas gracias por todo tu apoyo.


----------



## Soledad Medina

¡Muchísimas felicidades, Fuzzzy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Ojalá que vengan muchos aportes más. Tus respuestas son siempre inteligentes, rápidas y muy valiosas.

Un cariñoso saludo desde Miami
Soledad


----------



## Arrius

*I have met you so often on the fora and have been so (favourably) impressed that I thought you had even more excellent posts to your credit. Well done!*


----------



## Sandraseijas

Mira, mira...que bueno Fuzzzy, cuanto aprecio!!!
Disculpa los distintos acentos, este teclado me despista màs de la cuenta...de Sicilia a Sarkoland, sigo de vacas, partiendome un poco la cabecita con los periodicos franconfusos...digooo franceses!
Mil gracias por tu endless help, te has ganado un abrazo muy fuerte!
Nos vemos! Hasta pronto!!!


----------



## Fernita

*¡¡¡¡¡Pero no me iba a perder la oportunidad de felicitarte por tus valiosos aportes!!!!!*

*Realmente te respeto muchísimo y*
*me encanta leer tus posts.*

*¡¡¡Muchas felicitaciones*
*desde Buenos Aires!!!!*

*Con todo cariño,*
*Fernita *​


----------



## fuzzzylogix

Soledad Medina said:


> ¡Muchísimas felicidades, Fuzzzy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Ojalá que vengan muchos aportes más. Tus respuestas son siempre inteligentes, rápidas y muy valiosas.
> 
> Un cariñoso saludo desde Miami
> Soledad


 
SOLE!!!! Where have you been? No te he visto por aquí en bastante tiempo. Bueno, estoy seguro que estás por las playas todos los días ya que estamos en plena temporada de "hard bodies" en Miami Beach. jajajajaja...

thanks for your greeting, babe...


----------



## fuzzzylogix

Arrius said:


> *I have met you so often on the fora and have been so (favourably) impressed that I thought you had even more excellent posts to your credit. Well done!*


 
Thanks a lot, Arrius...coming from you it means a lot.


----------



## fuzzzylogix

Sandraseijas said:


> Mira, mira...que bueno Fuzzzy, cuanto aprecio!!!
> Disculpa los distintos acentos, este teclado me despista màs de la cuenta...de Sicilia a Sarkoland, sigo de vacas, partiendome un poco la cabecita con los periodicos franconfusos...digooo franceses!
> Mil gracias por tu endless help, te has ganado un abrazo muy fuerte!
> Nos vemos! Hasta pronto!!!


 
Sandra, ¡qué suerte tienes! I'd love to be in your shoes traipsing about in Sicily...sighhhhh. Desafortunadamente, a mi me toca quedarme en la ofi este año. Otro día será.

Muchas gracias pequeña y disfruta de tus vacas. Ya nos veremos pronto.


----------



## fuzzzylogix

Fernita said:


> *¡¡¡¡¡Pero no me iba a perder la oportunidad de felicitarte por tus valiosos aportes!!!!!*​
> 
> *Realmente te respeto muchísimo y*
> *me encanta leer tus posts.*​
> *¡¡¡Muchas felicitaciones*
> *desde Buenos Aires!!!!*​
> *Con todo cariño,*
> 
> *Fernita *​


 
Fernita, un millón de gracias por tu felicitación. You are one of the people I enjoy crossing paths with and I hope to see more of you around here. 
Thanks again, babe...


----------



## zazap

Bueno, me uno a esas felicitaciones un poco tardías pero es que...¡Estaba de vacaciones!... Congratulations! zazap


----------



## Eugin

Mis felicitaciones son más tardías todavía , pero no por eso menos creíbles al decirte que te admiro muchísimo como colega por tu comando del idioma español  y por el esmero que pones en cada respuesta que ofreces . 

Gracias por toda tu ayuda aquí en el foro y ¡espero seguir "viéndote" por acá por mucho tiempo más!! 
 

¡Saludos fuzzylógicos!!


----------



## fenixpollo

Happy Postiversary, fuzzzy!  We love your helpfulness and your positive attitude!


----------

